# Pipe fitting stainless steel ANSI standard



## رائد حيران (11 فبراير 2011)

:77:
من خلال هذا الرابط
http://www.pdf4me.net/pdf-data/1pipe-fitting-stainless-steel-ansi-standard.php

يمكنك تحميل العديد من الملفات ( امتداد pdf ) الخاصة بالمواصفات القياسية للأنابيب ووصلات الربط وابعادها
يرجى الرد وإضافة تقييم
ونتمنى لكم الاستفادة من الموضوع
​


----------



## تولين (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك اخي


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وعاشت مصر فى سلام وامان وحريه


----------



## علاء السلمان (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ايليا (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 مارس 2011)

كلمة شكر قليله بحقك لكن نقول الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emshaker (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هالمستوى العالى


----------

